# 1994 Random Overdrive Glitch? Car Dies?



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, its been almost a year since I was here last, crazy.
Well, I'm on my 4th Nissan now, and I'm having a little bit of problem with it.

Background:
1994 Nissan Altima GXE
214,600 Miles
Automatic With O/D

Problem:
Alright, so the car runs fantastic. I got a great deal on it I couldn't pass up. One problem, about 1 in 100 times of driving it, I start having serious issues with the O/D.

I can be in mid-drive, then all of a sudden the car starts to shake, the gas pedal doesn't give the car any acceleration (like its flat - I can get up to about 15-20 MPH with it floored) and the O/D light on the dash starts coming on, then going off.

If I take my foot off the pedal and come to a stop, the car will shudder until it dies. I also cannot control the O/D while its having the glitch, pressing the button doesn't do anything nor make the O/D light come on. 

The only solution seems to be to have it die, wait a while, try to start it up, if it does it again turn it off, and if it doesn't do it again, drive away like it never happened.

The Tranny and Engine seem to be fine, according to a extremely trusted mechanic.

Is there such thing as an O/D module? Or would it be the whole TCM that is the problem?

Sorry if I'm not being super clear, I'll try to help out any way I can.

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First thing to do is perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool. There may be fault codes that are set which can help with the diagnosis. Post the codes here so that we can further help you.


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

rogoman said:


> First thing to do is perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool. There may be fault codes that are set which can help with the diagnosis. Post the codes here so that we can further help you.


I've had a mechanic attempt to get the codes, but unfortunately it only throws up a code when the problem is occurring, which is rare enough in itself, but trying to drive it down to get the code read while its acting up would be extremely difficult (because most likely it would die a couple times and clear the problem itself before I got there).


----------

